# Ersatzteile für m6



## Hardyhard (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

habe nix brauchbares über die Sufu gefunden und Google hat auch nix brauchbares ausgespuckt- vielleicht kann mir ja jmnd. von euch weiterhelfen!

Nach meinem letzten Ausritt in Bad Wildbad habe ich eine der ausgefrästen FRO Bolzen der VPP Wippe verloren- habe sie dann einfach mit einer einfachen Innensechskantschraube wieder fixiert ! 

wie ich jetzt aber leider feststellen musste gestaltet es sich sehr schwierig eine neue original Schraube zu finden ! Weiss jemand von euch wo ich Intense Ersatzteile in Deutschland bestellen kann ??

Danke im Voraus....


----------



## 78flippp (5. Juni 2009)

ersatzteile kann dir eigentlich jeder händler bestelllen. probiers mal bei hibike oder bikemailorder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (5. Juni 2009)

was ist denn ein FRO-Bolzen?





die silbernen oben oder die schwarzen unten?
wie dem auch sei: sollte es beim lbs geben.. einen oberen habe ich noch iwo rumliegen.


----------



## Hardyhard (5. Juni 2009)

Mit FRO Bolzen meine ich die ausgefrästen Bolzen die sich obenan der Wippe befinden, also in diesem Bild die silbernen ! Ich schreibe das deswegen dazu weil ich in Winterberg aufm Dirtmasters bei Intense Schrauben gekauft habe die nicht ausgefräst waren und die passen nicht !
@ bachmayeah: Vielleicht willst du ja den oberen noch loswerden- bei Interesse einfach PM an mich- wäre cool !


----------

